# CT iPhone app: screen shots, how-to's, tips and tricks



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

The CT iPhone app is pretty easy to use. Not much can go wrong, but there are a few small tidbits that make using the app a little nicer. Maybe you might not know where some functionality is located.

The first one is the picture resolution from the camera for uploading job site photos. This is one of the best functions of this app. Instantly post jobsite photos during the day. No need to come home and upload.

To change the resolution, you need to hit the home key on your iPhone and go to settings. Scroll down until you see the CT app. When you open it up, you will see this screen.










Select the attachment quality. Medium may be the best of all worlds. Ultra takes a long time to upload if you have too many.










Back on the forum settings page, you can adjust whatever you like to suit your taste for forum browsing. I would suggest leaving the "jump to" alone. You will notice that when you re-visit and open up a thread you have read previously, that it will save your spot and take you right where you left off. This is really nice!

Now, onto the app!

Notice the bottom of the screen has some icons for you to quickly access the site. I like to go to "current" posts and see right away all of what has been posted. Some may like browsing the forum and sub forums. But since I like "current" and the app defaults to "forum" it was a small inconvenience.

However, you can change your icons!

Head on over to the "more" icon, click "edit" in the top right corner, and this screen pops up. It took me awhile to figure out what this was even for.










Click on any icon in the upper screen and drag it to wherever you like it to be on the lower part of the screen! Custom!










Now, when you first log in, it goes directly to the "current" view.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

*Posting, replying, attaching photos.*

It's simple. The app gives you a short preview of the OP. Just click on the bar that contains the text and the thread opens up, in my case, to the last unread post.

So, now you want to reply. There's one thing to note first. If you see on the right hand side of the poster, there is a blue cartoon balloon, that is your "quote this post" and it will instantly take you to the reply screen.










Top right hand corner, hit the arrow. It takes you to this screen. Obviously, you will not have the "moderation menu" unless you are a moderator.










Hit "reply to thread" takes you here.










Top left corner, down just a bit, attachments. This is where you add your photos. This is where the fun begins.

You can do this two ways, but I would think one is going to take the pictures, then start a thread. If you say "camera" then you will be prompted to take the picture. If you say "library" then you will be taken to all of the pics you have taken and you select which ones you want to upload.










This takes you to your camera roll










select one and it uploads. I will give you a warning. Wait until it uploads before adding another pic. It seems to bog down having multiple files uploading at the same time. Plus, I have had some upload failures trying multiple uploads.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

When you are reading a thread, you may click on an avatar of a member and a stripped down version of the users profile will show up.










Sending a PM to a member is simple too. simply hit "send a private message.

For you iPhone users, it looks very similar to email.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

By far, one of the coolest features is push notifications.

When you first sign up, there's a notice for you about the push notification. You need to sign up for this. This is not automatic.

Once you sign up, you will get push notifications of PM's. This is all I have found so far for push notifications. The sound it gives off is just like a voice mail.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

That's all I have for now. Thread is open for screenshots and discussion. If you find a cool feature or one I have missed, feel free to list it here.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Awesome walk through. Thanks!


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Pretty cool 
I down loaded ap for my itouch, works great. This is my first post with app. 
When will app for Droid x be availAble?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not too impressed with the iPad version. I much prefer just using the full site. The iPhone version seems better because of the photo upload part. At the moment I upload to photobucket then link pics from there.


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

When is there going to be something for all us blackberry users?


----------



## thegreek (Dec 11, 2008)

oh yeah one of the first apps i downloaded contractor talk forum


----------



## thegreek (Dec 11, 2008)

The difference between my posts... This one being done on awesome app. Thanks!


----------



## SwissClean (Apr 19, 2011)

DrewD said:


> When is there going to be something for all us blackberry users?


When you will switch to Iphone


----------

